# Help needed with tow hitch on dump bed.



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a 1993 ford f250 xl 5.8l automatic with 4wd and a dump bed on the pickup. I need to mount a tow hitch receiver, and I can't figure out how to do it. The whole bed tilts, bumper and all. Right now the receiver is bolted to the step bumper. But I just pulled a 28' boat trailer with no boat on it, and the bumper dropped at least 3/4" . I am afraid to try and pull the trailer with the boat on it. Has anyone out there seen a pickup with a dump bed and a tow hitch? If so how was it mounted?


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Most receiver hitches for that year/type of truck bolt to the bottom of the frame at the rear, and go under the bumper. As long as there was enough clearance for when you go to dump, it shouldn't be an issue. Strange the bumper tips with the bed, it must be something of how the tilt mechanism is built. On my '89 dually, when I built the flatbed dump for it, I took the bumper off alltogether, and the hinge point is just above the frame rails, so there's no issue with a hitch hitting or interfering.


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

I know, that's the problem. I am thinking of mounting the hitch receiver further back. Clear of the bumper when it dumps. Then when I need to use it, put in an extension and the ball. Kinda like a hidden hitch. I just don't know if the weight will be too much for the length of the extension.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The issue with mounting the hitch further forward is the truck frame. The Fords of that era depend on the added streagth of the cross gusset for carrying rear shear and the frame rails taper as they go forward resulting in a loss of horizontal flange lowering their ability to carry both vertical and horizontal load. Adding an adapter will lower your weight carrying ability by one third or greater depending of the length.

IMHO a much better solution would be to modify your existing bumper or build a custom rear bumper that cleared the existing receiver hitch when the bed dumped.


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

(LIGHTBULB) I think you just got through to me Basher. Notch the step bumper in the middle so it goes around the hitch when I dump. But then I cannot secure the hitch to the step bumper at all. Is that a big deal? All the load is carried on the frame, and none at the bumper? Definitely a possibility if that is the case.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Hitches for that generation Ford was designed to carry weight on the frame only they were not designed to mount to the bumper at all. Heck at that point I think a bumper was an option.


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay, my dad borrowed the truck yesterday to pull his boat out of the water for the season. He complained that everytime he hit a bump, the the bed would pop up in the air then slam back down again. Obviously not good. Just to be clear here. The bed is mounted to a frame that gets hydraulically raised. The hitch would have to get mounted to the chasis. Is that what I am to understand? I just want to make sure before I buy a hitch, that I am going to have some place to mount it to. I want to make sure I am not confusing any terms.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Is this an aftermarket contractor dump bed, or one of those kits where you turn the standard pickup box into a sort of dumping bed?


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

how about a few pics..... from the side and rear, with the bed up and the bed down.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ny65;1308775 said:


> Okay, my dad borrowed the truck yesterday to pull his boat out of the water for the season. He complained that everytime he hit a bump, the the bed would pop up in the air then slam back down again.
> 
> If the bed is rising every time he hits a bump I'd guess the hitch is mounted to the dump unit in some way rather than the truck frame or there is a very bad balance issue with the bed. I'd guess the former.
> 
> The bed is mounted to a frame that gets hydraulically raised. The hitch would have to get mounted to the chasis. Is that what I am to understand? I just want to make sure before I buy a hitch, that I am going to have some place to mount it to. I want to make sure I am not confusing any terms.


The "Bed" raises, the Truck's "Frame" carries the "Bed," suspension, drivetrain, cab, excetra. The "Reciever" or "Hitch" should be bolted to the bottom of the "frame" and on your model requires the drilling of at least six holes for a decent installation. I would look and see if the bottom flanges of the "Frame" has holes already drilled. If so the truck had a hitch on it previously and you should try to re-use the same holes as to not weaken the frame further. The factory did not provide mounting holes on that frame


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

rebelplow;1308860 said:


> how about a few pics..... from the side and rear, with the bed up and the bed down.


Ditto


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

*pics will be coming..*

Hi guys, sorry for the delay, been busy. I will take a few pics when the weather clears up. Hopefully tomorrow. This is a standard pickup bed that has a "Rugby" hydraulic system to raise and lower the bed. Looks like it was installed either from the dealer or right after it was purchased. Cause it looks old.


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

*T he pics. I hope you guys can see something.*

I hope I did this right. This may be beyond my scope. I might have to get someone to fabricate a mount, and rework the bumper.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

OK what you have now is an accident waiting to happen. The recevier tube bolted to the step bumper is a class one (20 tw/2000gtw) hitch at best.

I cannot see the bottom rear of your frame in the pictures but it looks like a standard hitch should fit your truck and have no issues


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Basher, yeah it is not a good situation. I brought it to a trailer place that installs hitches. He took a look and said. "Wow!" It was beyond his bolt on capabilities. So I took it to a metal fabricator. I picked up a Curt class iv hitch and he is going to weld it to the frame and cut and move the bumper. According to the trailer place, in order to install the hinges for the dump bed, the had to cut the chasis down by about 6 inches. He is instralling on Moday if all goes well. I will take pics. This shoukld be interesting.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

It's not rocket science though it does take an understanding of the loads. A experienced fabricator should have no problems. Look forward to pictures.


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Hitch has been installed.*

Finally had the hitch installed. They had to notch the bumper like you suggested. I have attached a few pics to hopefully help anyone else who might run across this problem. After it was installed I repainted the bumper. And I got around to repainting the headgear. Now the old girl is starting to look pretty.  Obviously I have to move the license plate. Any suggestions? When I move the plate, do I have to move the lights so they shine on the plate? Next is the trailer wiring and brake controller. I saw some cables behind the bumper, but not sure what they are. I have a feeling that's another weekend project.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice and yes there could well be a bundle of wires that is the tow package harness, Ford normally bundles them at the end of the frame, driver's side. If so there will be a plug-in under the center of the dash to attach a brake control. I highly recommend the Teckonsha Primus IQ, P2 (prodigy) or P3 (The sweetest of the sweet) they all are inertia operated, self-leveling and have self diagnostic capabilities. Very user friendly and they have an available plug and play systemThumbs Up


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

basher;1317069 said:


> Very nice and yes there could well be a bundle of wires that is the tow package harness, Ford normally bundles them at the end of the frame, driver's side. If so there will be a plug-in under the center of the dash to attach a brake control. I highly recommend the Teckonsha Primus IQ, P2 (prodigy) or P3 (The sweetest of the sweet) they all are inertia operated, self-leveling and have self diagnostic capabilities. Very user friendly and they have an available plug and play systemThumbs Up


X2 on the P3, this is the one I use and just love it. No complaints at all.

Also I am pretty sure you need to have a plate light, at least you do here in PA.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

kimber750;1317152 said:


> Also I am pretty sure you need to have a plate light, at least you do here in PA.


I think every state requires a tag light


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

ny65;1308775 said:


> Okay, my dad borrowed the truck yesterday to pull his boat out of the water for the season. He complained that everytime he hit a bump, the the bed would pop up in the air then slam back down again. Obviously not good. Just to be clear here. The bed is mounted to a frame that gets hydraulically raised. The hitch would have to get mounted to the chasis. Is that what I am to understand? I just want to make sure before I buy a hitch, that I am going to have some place to mount it to. I want to make sure I am not confusing any terms.


OK well For this problem my buddy used to have a truck JUST like this...Same setup. 
He welded chains (with hooks on the end) 
Then welded O-rings onto the trucks frame 
Once the Chains were hooked on.. he raised the bed a little bit just to put pressure on the chains.

He did this mostly because in the winter he was afraid the hydo might fail with the heavy v-box in the back etc.

So pretty much everytime he wanted to dump something he had to jump out unhook the hooks then raise the bed like normal.


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

Plowman that is a great idea. I have to get out and drop the tailgate anyway when I want to dump. Basher, thanks for the input. I think I am going to go with the P2. I have heard a lot of good things about Tekonsha on e-trailer. The P3 would be great, but I am trying to keep the budget down> I think for the plate, I am going to get a hinged plate mount, like the used to have on the old Cadillacs. This way when I dump, the plate will hit the hitch and just hinge up out of the way. At least that's the idea.


----------

